# Sharpening stones



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2013)

So which set do you like or think works the best for you? 

Chosera, Shapton Pro, King, Bester, Beston, J-Nats?


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

I think most people choose stones from different makers. Much like most don't buy knives in sets.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2013)

bkultra said:


> I think most people choose stones from different makers. Much like most don't buy knives in sets.



I hear ya...what is your setup? just wondering as I am in the game for some new stones and haven't used any of the more POPULAR brands

I also have a ? for you can you post ebay links in the forum?


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

My stones:

Beston 500, 1200. 
Naniwa 400, 1000, 5000, 10000

As for the eBay links the auction must be over


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2013)

bkultra said:


> My stones:
> 
> Beston 500, 1200.
> Naniwa 400, 1000, 5000, 10000
> ...


you use either one or the other though right? 

but always finish on the 10k or 5K?


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

I am far from a good sharpener,but...

I bought the naniwa as my first "set" of stones to learn on. I now mainly use them because they are splash and go. I rarely use the 10k. I mainly touch up on the 1200 and finish with the 5k. I only use the 500 when I have to remove more metal or do a small repair. 

Truth be told I would skip rough and ultra fine stones when first starting out and stick with a good combo of 1k/5k (ish)


----------



## chinacats (Jul 7, 2013)

Gesshin!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2013)

bkultra said:


> I am far from a good sharpener,but...
> 
> I bought the naniwa as my first "set" of stones to learn on. I now mainly use them because they are splash and go. I rarely use the 10k. I mainly touch up on the 1200 and finish with the 5k. I only use the 500 when I have to remove more metal or do a small repair.
> 
> Truth be told I would skip rough and ultra fine stones when first starting out and stick with a good combo of 1k/5k (ish)



Got ya...do you strop?


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes I do strop and pretty often to maintain an edge.


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 7, 2013)

Gesshin all the way!!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2013)

bkultra said:


> Yes I do strop and pretty often to maintain an edge.



do you use any sprays like CBN or a diamond spray or more like the Chromium oxide or Boron Carbide pastes? Leather, Wood, Etc? just trying to see what people use the most of and what works the best for them


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

I have leather and felt. I also have DuPont White polycrystalline (.25 micron), HandAmerican chromium oxide (.5 micron), black diamond boron carbide (1 micron), silicon carbide green (2 micron).

Edit: my 1200 stone is bester not beston as precise listed.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2013)

bkultra said:


> I have leather and felt. I also have DuPont White polycrystalline (.25 micron), HandAmerican chromium oxide (.5 micron), black diamond boron carbide (1 micron), silicon carbide green (2 micron).
> 
> Edit: my 1200 stone is bester not beston as precise listed.



which do you use the most


----------



## bkultra (Jul 7, 2013)

Bare leather or leather and diamond spray


----------



## tk59 (Jul 7, 2013)

At this point, it is clear to me that the ideal edge is essentially a 500 grit edge or so done with light pressure. My favorite is Gesshin 400 but almost any will do. I also use a Sigma Power 400 since it is splash n go. I refine that briefly on a Gesshin 5k and if I really want to go overboard, I will strop on leather loaded with 1 micron diamond. I've blind-tested this edge on many people and get the best feedback on western style knives from this type of preparation. Any of the high quality stones listed by folks above will work fine (Superstones, Chosera, Bester/Beston, etc.). For a one stone solution, I like the Gesshin 2k. For traditional Japanese blades, I generally start with a 1k Gesshin or Sigma Select II and do a bit more refining at the 5k level (Suehiro Rika, usually) and finish on the Takeshima Awasedo, I got from Jon a year or two ago.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 7, 2013)

I have gesshin 400, 2k, 4k. Almost never use the 400, the other two are plenty for me. Finish by throwing down some newsprint on the 4k for a quick strop. Easy, simple, fast


----------

